# SOG Filter



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

SOG filter - where can I get one?

Thanks 

Spindrifetr


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.campervanstuff.com/shop_stuff/index.php?mod=product&id_prd=1055


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Any kitchen appliance shop.
Get a chip pan charcoal filter and cut to size.
Much cheaper


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

outdoorits do them, symonspeed (who are the distributors) also do some of the shows and sell them.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Posters signature =
Cheap no good
Good no cheap

Post=


> Any kitchen appliance shop.
> Get a chip pan charcoal filter and cut to size.
> Much cheaper


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

And just to show there is nothing new on earth here is my post from 2008:-

"We found what looked like chip pan carbon filters in a French supermarket last year and cut to size. Works fine - no pongs.
I couldn't find a Sog stockist near Cognac so plan 'B' was to try cooker filter hood as above when we found the much smaller (less waste) pan filters."


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

can someone tell me what a sog filter is , and what it does. 
thanks Kim 8O 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kim,

If you click on the Sog word in your own post, you can download their leaflet as a pdf.

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Interesting... We have a C250 with built-in SOG. I've searched high and low for replacement filters but could not find a source anywhere, even on the Thetford website. Our filter is in a cardboard box which fits in the housing under the toilet waste cassette.

For the last couple of years, I've cut up the carbon hood filters and used five layers to replace the previous box. All seems well.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

If I buy a chip pan filter for a SOG, won't it make the chips taste funny when I use it on the chip fryer?


----------



## karmannfan (Feb 23, 2010)

Best joke this month!!! Need a laugh with this lousy weather.


----------

